# My V at Sports Illustrated.



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Really had fun at 2017 Westminster dog show.

http://www.si.com/sports-illustrated/photo/2017/02/14/westminster-dog-show-2017#24


----------



## Watsdakwento (Jan 10, 2016)

Riley455 said:


> Really had fun at 2017 Westminster dog show.
> 
> http://www.si.com/sports-illustrated/photo/2017/02/14/westminster-dog-show-2017#24


How tall and heavy is your V? Was your dog in the best of show competition? Congrats.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

watsdakwento said:


> Riley455 said:
> 
> 
> > Really had fun at 2017 Westminster dog show.
> ...


Eli is a bit under 24" and weights about 52 lbs. No, we did not win breed. It was our first WKC and the energy from the crowd was amazing.


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

Congratulations on attending!! Although I couldn't access the link (subscription needed?), I'm sure he is lovely!


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

1stVizsla said:


> Congratulations on attending!! Although I couldn't access the link (subscription needed?), I'm sure he is lovely!


Here it is:


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

Gorgeous, I can see why the crowd was excited!


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

riley455 said:


> Really had fun at 2017 Westminster dog show.
> 
> Westminster Dog Show 2017


BEAUTIFUL V!!!


----------

